
Experiments in emotion- and empathy-like behavior in insects - musha68k
http://brainblogger.com/2015/06/26/do-insects-have-emotions-and-empathy/
======
hellbanner
Has anyone replicated [http://topdocumentaryfilms.com/the-secret-life-of-
plants/](http://topdocumentaryfilms.com/the-secret-life-of-plants/) with
public data? I'd like to see a recording of the plants "feeling" pain

------
SixSigma
The vegans were right all along.

